# Do you remove the membrane from ribs?



## mythmaster (May 12, 2010)

I had to poll this even though I already know the winner.  It's from a previous thread asking the same question.


----------



## smokeydrewsky (May 12, 2010)

OH yeah... always. It didn't really matter as much until I tried them without the membrane. I'll never go back!


----------



## mythmaster (May 12, 2010)

What really surprises me is that the best rib joints in town don't do this.  Their ribs are awesome, but there's that damn membrane stopping the love.  It makes me want to go back into the kitchen and slap the cook.


----------



## DougE (May 12, 2010)

I always remove it.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 12, 2010)

It can be a pain, but it is worth the gain!!!!


----------



## caveman (May 12, 2010)

It took me a long time to learn the error of my ways by boiling & grilling my ribs with the membrane on but since I have converted to the SMF ways of TBS, I will NEVER, EVER, leave membrane on again.


----------



## shooterrick (May 12, 2010)

Well its an old topic but for me I consider it a must.


----------



## rdknb (May 12, 2010)

I think it is a must too.


----------



## shooterrick (May 12, 2010)

Yep it does some good things for ya.  One the membrane acts as a barrier to the rub from that side of the rack. Also it makes for a more tender rib in my opinion.  Thirdly even if ya get the rack tender that thing is nasty on the plate.


----------



## meateater (May 12, 2010)

Wow, I guess I'm really that lazy. I worked in BBQ joint for a few years many moons ago and we left them on. Looks like I need to try skinning them next time.


----------



## seajams (May 12, 2010)

I always do and I use a catfish skinner to peel it back.  Works great!


----------



## ak1 (May 13, 2010)

I do sometimes. If I don't remove it, I score it in a crosshatch pattern.

Through many years of testing, I've discovered that it doesn't make any difference IMO.


----------



## eaglewing (May 13, 2010)

*I have a little trick of running HOT water over only the membrane for about 10 sec.

It turns the membrane white and makes it start to separate from the meat* which then makes it much easier to pull off.


----------



## meateater (May 13, 2010)

Great idea, I'm good at them.


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

It makes a difference to me when I'm eating them.  The membrane is like a layer of wax paper to me, and it totally ruins a good rib.


----------



## ddave (May 13, 2010)

What he said. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## ak1 (May 13, 2010)

Well thank you very much!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've never really noticed it, but now I probably will.

I think I'll do a few racks tomorrow, one with the membrane & one without. I'll see if I notice a difference.


----------



## caveman (May 13, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

I'll try that next time, too.  Thank you!


----------



## pit 4 brains (May 13, 2010)

glad you found out how to slow cook.. I just got the reminder of boiled corn-on-the-cob too.. YUK.

Definately pull the membrane off the back. Take a butter knife and run it under the membrane, along one of the ribs, in the middle of the rack. You can then run a finger along that rib and grasp the membrane and pull it off from the middle out. There's a you tube video somewhere but I'm too tired and lazy to find it and link it.


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

Here's a video for trimming them St. Louis style.  He also pulls the membrane:


----------



## treegje (May 13, 2010)

In my early days not , now always


----------



## beer-b-q (May 13, 2010)

Always...


----------



## cuclimber (May 13, 2010)

While I typically always remove the membrane on ribs, lately I haven't been able to get ahold of a discernable one.  The last couple of times I've bought ribs, I got em in a cryo three pack at CostCo.  When I took them out, I wasn't really able to get ahold of a membrane to peel back.  I could peel off what I thought was a membrane rib by rib, but not a typical membrane.  Half of the time I feel like im scraping at the meat and rib bones.  Anyone else notice anything like this from CostCo cryo BB ribs?


----------



## mr500 (May 13, 2010)

Sometimes the membrane is pulled off already.  I have gotten them at Costco like that and its great stuff!!


Im also going to try the hot water idea.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 13, 2010)

I always remove the membrane from ribs, it just takes a couple seconds.


----------



## nbbd (May 13, 2010)

I agree Once you learn it and start doing it you never look back!


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for the awesome turnout on this poll, everyone!

Maybe we were able to convert one or two people.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 13, 2010)

Does that mean you'll continue to 'Boil' them Ribs???


----------



## mrblack947 (May 14, 2010)

Always remove it.

I can honestly say I have never had a problem removing it either.  Maybe just lucky I guess.  Just get a corner started with a fingernail and rip it off of there.


----------



## erain (May 14, 2010)

interesting that this just came up, yes an old topic and been hashed over but for the newbs out there i think its is really worth the time. anyway i came across this dvd at the dollar store... is a cabelas smoking meat dvd. they do a butt, brisky, ribs, and something else cant remember what. but backspace to the ribs, they talk about removing the membrane but dont. they take a sharp knife and quickly make slashes through the membrane in same location where later you will cut up into individual pieces. according to them the slashes let the flavor in as much as removing the membrane. i dunno be pretty hard for me to change my ways now but just thought i throw this out there in case someone wanted to try it. be interesting to do 2 racks along side of each other and compare, one slashed and other with membrane removed. they got some other interesting twists they do with their butts and briskeies too that i am gonna try...


----------



## ncdodave (May 14, 2010)

membrane removal doesn't just make for better flavor but easier eating I think removing membrane isnt that hard and its so worth the little effort it takes


----------



## okie joe (May 14, 2010)

If ya dont think it makes a difference next time just cook the menbrane,,,,lol

always remove...


----------



## ncdodave (May 14, 2010)

I have Joe,
 and I don't like chewing through or dealing with membrane left on my ribs.


----------



## eaglewing (May 15, 2010)

*
The only thing I probably wouldn't do is use this method if you are going to 'over night' your ribs...

I see NO REASON the hot water would affect the ribs if you are going to rub and throw on the smoker within the hour but I'm not sure if it is an OK practice to hot water them and then throw them back into the frig over night???

Am I being paranoid on this one or just common sense... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*


----------



## mythmaster (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't think that 10 sec. of hot water would start cooking them?


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

I'm thinking, as long as you don't broach the 40° mark, you should be okay to use the hot water method, then back to the fridge. But in all honesty, I am not going to overnight my ribs anymore. I did a trial where I did the overnight thing & the "Just Bought & smoked" thing & honestly, there was no difference. The smoking method is what makes them tender & the rub or spices you use is what makes them good. People keep saying that rub does not penetrate the meat anyway, so that is how I am going to handle my ribs from now on.  Just my 2c.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 15, 2010)

Everyone who has pulled the membrane off a rack of ribs has noticed that the membrane shrinks to about 1/2 the size it was when still attached to the ribs. That is because it is made of elastin, essentially the organic version of a rubber band. Like the rubber band it is very chewy and can not be digested, two good reasons to pull the thing off IMHO.


----------



## eaglewing (May 15, 2010)

*I'm with you Caveman, I tried once to overnight my ribs, all it did was make them a sloppy wet mess that turned to a runny mess and lost most of it when I put them on the smoker...*

*So I always just Rub and smoke... but to each his own!!!!!*


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 15, 2010)

Me and the Mrs. went to Rendezvous BBQ last night to eat there ribs for the first time, while here for Memphis in May. She commented that my ribs were better and more tender. I pointed out to her that they don't remove the membrane from the back of the rib. Her reply was "You would think that a place with this much hype would take the time to remove the membrane and make it a better eating experience". I agreed. My opinion of them is the rub had too much Sage in it. On the up side we went to Jim Neely's Interstate BBQ in Southaven, Ms.. Lets just say I won't be going back to Rendezvous for ribs. Moral to this story.....Always remove the membrane!!


----------



## keithace (May 15, 2010)

i always remove the membrane...harder to do on st louis style for me...back backs and spares come off easier...dunno why...

i've only been smoking for six months or so...but i removed it the first time i tried ribs...everyone else did it...so did i...and i can totally see the logic in it...both is taste and texture...it takes one extra minute or two...do it...


----------



## randya (May 17, 2010)

I always remove it.  I use catfish skinners to make it easier.


----------



## coyote-1 (May 21, 2010)

I always do. Except once, where for some reason I forgot.

That taught me NEVER to forget. The eating experience is much more pleasurable without the membrane.


----------



## patriots (May 23, 2010)

always, always, always. Im doing 6 racks today


----------

